
What We Learned Increasing Deploy Speed by 2x - gk1
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2020/05/05/what-netlifys-infrastructure-team-learned-as-it-increased-deploy-speed-by-up-to-2x/
======
mattbillenstein
So glossing this over - no real numbers -- how fast is it?

